
How many people has Macbook? - szrambo
So how many people has Macbook?
======
kwikiel
How many people have macbook? You can just estimate that number by checking
Apple sales numbers or by estimation from macbook vs pc usage across people

~~~
bootload
maybe the question is, _" How many people on HN have a macbook?"_

------
peter_tonoli
How is babby formed?

